
V8 hearts developers and their tools - abraham
https://v8project.blogspot.com/2017/11/web-tooling-benchmark.html
======
stablemap
I wish they had simply titled this "Web Tooling Benchmark".

------
megamindbrian2
I heart V8 and node.

